# tile looking page Word 2002



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all 
I have created this problem ?
I wanted to make a drawing of my side porch so I could figure
the floor tile layout 
.
So I found somewhere on the format this drawing page.
the whole page is like a draftsmens paper with 1/4" squares covering the whole sheet.
Now that I want to get rid of this page I can't ?
If I want to type a letter the word opens and the whole page is a drafting 
page mode
. I ( can )type out my letter over the squares. and it prints clear,
It's just the drafting page is annoying.
Does anyone know how to rid this formate.
I bought the book Teach Yourself Visually word 2002 
but I can't find the answer in it 
thanks Deck hand :whistling2:


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

deck hand said:


> Hi all
> I have created this problem ?
> I wanted to make a drawing of my side porch so I could figure
> the floor tile layout
> ...


 
OK I HAVE FIXED THE PROBLEM

Deck hand


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Was it a background setting?


----------

